# trials bikes



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)

hey im just getting into trials and im lookin for an accual trials bike. my p.3 doesnt exactly cut it.

anyone know some trials bike manufacturers? or a website?


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

JustFuzzIt said:


> hey im just getting into trials and im lookin for an accual trials bike. my p.3 doesnt exactly cut it.
> 
> anyone know some trials bike manufacturers? or a website?


check out norco's trials bike. its called the evolve and its pretty nice. ryan leech rides it so if you get it you can be as good as him.


----------



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)

accually ryan leech rides the moment.

yeah ive checket out the evolve. its alright.

ive also looked at simtra, monty and syntace


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

JustFuzzIt said:


> accually ryan leech rides the moment.
> 
> yeah ive checket out the evolve. its alright.
> 
> ive also looked at simtra, monty and syntace


Zoo!, Echo, Aorta, Koxx, Coustellier, Planet X, Heatsink and tons of others.

Check out www.trailsin.com for a vendor for the majority of them.

Also check out www.observedtrials.net for a good forum. Just watch it, there are quite a few members there who have been posting from day one and see quite a few redundant questions. Do a search and post in the beginner forum before asking a bunch of questions in the General, or be prepared to receive some negativity.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

echo bikes are pretty cool. i have one (possibly for sale if you interested PM me) and yeah it rides pretty sweet. i just like the feel of my stp alot better so i ride it for trials mroe then my trials bikes...


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

what is the thing attached to the top right part of your chain stay


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks like an old school roadie shifter.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

ahhh thats the 'colin shifter' of my knowledge me and my other friend named collin are the only people to think of it/use it. so i call it the colin shifter. but yeah its jsut a friction shifter run directly to the derailleur. if you think about it yoru never really shifting while riding trials so why do you need a shifter way up on your handle bar cluttering stuff up more. you pretty much get one gear and leave it there. i got five cogs in the back right now, so depending how my legs feel on any given day i can have alittle bit of adjustment, and its nice to have some easier cogs for riding natural stuff. and ig ot an 11t on there as sort of a 'travel cog' so i can ride urban and still not completely top out pedaling after two pedal strokes. but yeah the shifter works well i've only hit it with my foot once adn that was jsut messing around not really riding. you can also jsut kick it in to gear sometimes. not so much wiht mine though it moves alittle to much for that, but my other friend with this set up can just kick his and it'll go.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

zerossix said:


> ahhh thats the 'colin shifter' of my knowledge me and my other friend named collin are the only people to think of it/use it. so i call it the colin shifter. but yeah its jsut a friction shifter run directly to the derailleur. if you think about it yoru never really shifting while riding trials so why do you need a shifter way up on your handle bar cluttering stuff up more. you pretty much get one gear and leave it there. i got five cogs in the back right now, so depending how my legs feel on any given day i can have alittle bit of adjustment, and its nice to have some easier cogs for riding natural stuff. and ig ot an 11t on there as sort of a 'travel cog' so i can ride urban and still not completely top out pedaling after two pedal strokes. but yeah the shifter works well i've only hit it with my foot once adn that was jsut messing around not really riding. you can also jsut kick it in to gear sometimes. not so much wiht mine though it moves alittle to much for that, but my other friend with this set up can just kick his and it'll go.


thats a pretty good idea!


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

wow, that sounds like a good idea for an urban bike...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, I've got an Echo Urban too (is that what yours is? ES2? 3?), similar to yours, but mine is all black, and has a Planet X Knifen lite fork, and avid disc in the front. I run it single speed too. But I don't have the HS33's like yours, just XTR V's w/ Plazmatic pads and a Mavic ceramic rim - works pretty damn good, but with the ceramic rim, absolutely NO modulation, it sucks, I can't manual it like I can my street bike... and as for your shifter, nice touch no doubt, I like it. but it's been done before. Some people put it on the seattube. actually Jagwire makes a small barrel shifter too that you use to shift by twisting a tiny barrel instead of using a thumbie shifter...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's a new one. I've seen the downtube and seatstay mounted ones on DJ/Urban bikes before.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, I've got an Echo Urban too (is that what yours is? ES2? 3?), similar to yours, but mine is all black, and has a Planet X Knifen lite fork, and avid disc in the front. I run it single speed too. But I don't have the HS33's like yours, just XTR V's w/ Plazmatic pads and a Mavic ceramic rim - works pretty damn good, but with the ceramic rim, absolutely NO modulation, it sucks, I can't manual it like I can my street bike... and as for your shifter, nice touch no doubt, I like it. but it's been done before. Some people put it on the seattube. actually Jagwire makes a small barrel shifter too that you use to shift by twisting a tiny barrel instead of using a thumbie shifter...


where can u buy a jagwire shifter like that


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

it's just a roadie part... there are other versions available. but check this out:

http://www.jagwireusa.com/rocketlubeadjuster.html

http://store.airbomb.com/Itemdesc.asp?ic=BR4048

as for me, I'm stickin' w/ SS


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, I've got an Echo Urban too (is that what yours is? ES2? 3?), similar to yours, but mine is all black, and has a Planet X Knifen lite fork, and avid disc in the front. I run it single speed too. But I don't have the HS33's like yours, just XTR V's w/ Plazmatic pads and a Mavic ceramic rim - works pretty damn good, but with the ceramic rim, absolutely NO modulation, it sucks, I can't manual it like I can my street bike... and as for your shifter, nice touch no doubt, I like it. but it's been done before. Some people put it on the seattube. actually Jagwire makes a small barrel shifter too that you use to shift by twisting a tiny barrel instead of using a thumbie shifter...


mine isnt the urbanits just a normal stock trials one, not surewhich model i just know its not the urban, the urban is alittle more burly.my brake is actually a HS33 caliper with HS11 master cyclinder and a HS33 lever. my brother put it together and tells me the HS11 master cylinder is significantly lighter....i duno it may be true but it works haha. XTRs work well though.

the manual problem is the same as with me. i just cant manual or bunny hop it like my street bike so i just ride my street bike most of the time.

the barrel adjuster is a good idea but it seems like it'd be kinda tedious (sp?) and you couldnt have quite as many cogs i dont think.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, I've got an Echo Urban too (is that what yours is? ES2? 3?), similar to yours, but mine is all black, and has a Planet X Knifen lite fork, and avid disc in the front. I run it single speed too. But I don't have the HS33's like yours, just XTR V's w/ Plazmatic pads and a Mavic ceramic rim - works pretty damn good, but with the ceramic rim, absolutely NO modulation, it sucks, I can't manual it like I can my street bike... and as for your shifter, nice touch no doubt, I like it. but it's been done before. Some people put it on the seattube. actually Jagwire makes a small barrel shifter too that you use to shift by twisting a tiny barrel instead of using a thumbie shifter...


That's one of the most efficient ideas I've ever seen . If biketrials.com still has an archive of their pictures and old posts, it could probably still be found under my handle back around '99 or so. Around the same time that I adapted plastic pulleys to take the place of gears on the cassette body. The idea being to save as much weight as possible while making section judges happy. Whether you got the idea from one of my posts, or you thought it up organicly, I still think it's the absolute most efficient way to save weight and still be comp legal...but it doesn't work so great when you actually want to shift gears


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, I've got an Echo Urban too (is that what yours is? ES2? 3?), similar to yours, but mine is all black, and has a Planet X Knifen lite fork, and avid disc in the front. I run it single speed too. But I don't have the HS33's like yours, just XTR V's w/ Plazmatic pads and a Mavic ceramic rim - works pretty damn good, but with the ceramic rim, absolutely NO modulation, it sucks, I can't manual it like I can my street bike... and as for your shifter, nice touch no doubt, I like it. but it's been done before. Some people put it on the seattube. actually Jagwire makes a small barrel shifter too that you use to shift by twisting a tiny barrel instead of using a thumbie shifter...


using that barrel adjuster is only good fro about 2 maybe three gears correct?????


----------



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)

yanno thats pretty sweet. im gonna try to rig somethin up thattl work with more gears.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

i like downhill said:


> using that barrel adjuster is only good fro about 2 maybe three gears correct?????


That's correct, but you can put another one in-line on the housing loop running to the derailleur that will cover the other three. For the people who want a comp legal bike AND use their bike for urban and must ride from place to place, it's prudent to put their useful comp cog (mine is a 17t) next to their "transportation" cog (mine is 12t) so they can shift gears with minimal fuss. I used to run a steel 17 and 12t cog and then four plastic ones I fashioned from der pulleys.


----------



## biketrials316 (May 25, 2006)

try the norco evolve it's a great starter bike.


----------

